# children laughin etc.



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

if u want i can def cut out the sounds of children laughing from the end of the poltergeist theme!?

All is done


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

If you can get just the children laughing at the end of this, I'd love a copy too! I'm also looking for a creepy sounding child humming.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

yah ill get it for you guyz in a sec, man im upsessed with this poltergeist song its like demonic version of its a small world...
here is some cheap sound effects of children http://sounds.wavcentral.com/effects7.htm

All is done


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

Here you go 11sec of clear disturbing child laughter...
http://www.freewebs.com/1337misfit/childlaugh.mp3
if the link doesnt work open another page and paste it into there and it will work! If you need any sound editing just ask..
All is done


----------



## Xandon (Sep 22, 2003)

very cool misfit! thanks a lot!!

"it's not just any tree....its a Halloween Tree!"


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

Cool! Thanks Misfit


----------



## RabidDolly (Oct 7, 2003)

how can i download this to my computer so i can put it on a cd?


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

right click save target as......

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------

